# Picked up a 96 today.



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

Went snooping around today and found a very lightly used 96 Vertec Inox. It's a Police issue trade in. Night sights, 3 mags, and is a smooth opperator. Shoots pretty good too.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase! I love those pistols just a little big for my hands in DA. Welcome to the forum! Let us hear how it shoots with some more pictures when you get it out 

-Jeff-


----------



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

Will do buddy. I tried it more or less for function today. I will get serrious with it next time out. It is a tad long in the pull in double. But the trigger is pretty sweet overall. This is my first semi-auto. I have been a wheel gun man in the past, but my co-workers are showing me the way. The Beretta has intrigued me since I saw my first one many years ago, so I just had to try one.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good looking pistol. Good luck with it.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Great looking Beretta*

Hope you enjoy the new aquisition. I have two 96's and shoot them IDPA although the Bruniton is set up with an LMS-1441 guide rod laser and it is my CCW gun as well as by the nightstand. They shoot great and I find they shoot much better with Federal 155gr. Hydrashocks for carry and 135gr. Hydrashocks for home defense. I live in an apartment and don't want excessive penetration. Never had a bobble with either of the 96's. Good luck!:smt1099


----------

